# ADF Fun



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

A few of us on here have ADF's and seldom do we get to talk about them like we do fish so here is a little corner just for those cute lovable little frogs. 

Talk about your ADF's favorite treats, funny things they do, and pictures. 

As for me Bilbo loves snacking on bloodworms, blackworks, brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, and beef heart. Still looking for other treats you can feed an ADF, does anyone have any idea's? I was toying with the idea of baby crickets and chopped up mealworms (which I feed my rats so I have plenty live ones right now) but not really sure if anyone has fed them and if the harder shells would cause issues. 

One of the funniest things Bilbo has ever down was leap out of the hospital tank he was in once he got better. When he was sick he was more than happy laying on the bottom of the 1 gallon hospital tank but once he started feeling good he wanted to explore. Finally one day when I opened the lid to throw him some brine shrimp he launched himself from the tank and ran a lap around my bedroom before stopping at the tank and waiting for me to put him back. Never has he given me such a heart attack and luckily he hasn't done it again since. 

Why I got into ADF's
Originally I just wanted a great tankmate for my betta Aquarius. ADF's seemed to be the sort with more personality than a snail or shrimp. I didn't think my little frog would pull so hard at my heart strings. Now that I have one I want to get a tank just for ADF's and keep 3-5 depending on tank size. Just can't get enough of those cute faces and of course their very clean and obvious silly personalities.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm hoping to get an ADF soon, if I can find one. With mealworms look for the ones that have just molted, ie. are still white. They're nice and soft, so don't pose a risk of impaction. Be careful with crickets, they have a nasty bite. It should be okay, and fun for Bilbo, too, since all the crickets I've gotten swim on the surface of Spot's water. (Spot is my leopard frog, he has a 1/2 land, 1/2 water 20 gal tank)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They are adorible too bad they dont get along well with really agressive Bettas like Carter.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm definitely NOT subscribing for all you bad influences to give me ideas.. *evil laugh*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I dont get it was that a joke?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

lol, when at least one of my fish pass (I know, it's a terrible thought and I will be upset) I plan on sticking 2 ADF's in my tank. So yes, it was a joke bc I want to hear more about people's froggies. 
2 wouldn't be okay in a 3g would they??


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The aquarium wiki in my sig says for one you need a five gallon.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I want one of these frogs! But, it's for a sorority of 7 and 4 Cories.  It's going to be next to impossible. Especially if the Cories are already hard to deal with. >:L


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would have one if Carter would behave I am sure Carter would hurt it.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Choc, you could get another 10 gallon and just have a frogs only tank.

Here's my little dude Bilbo Froggins.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My parents only allow two tanks might be getting a 5 gallon and I really want a new Betta but I really like ADFs but not more than Bettas.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmm well if you want to you could move carter to the new 5 gallon and then put a couple ADFs in the ten... That way you could have betta and ADF.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

acckjvf j Bilbo is too cute.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That sounds like a good idea but I guess I am just making excuese in my mind to not get them.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I want one but idk where to get one


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There nice but they can escape and them getting out through a hole scares me.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

cant wait to get some adfs!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm getting 2 as soon as my tank cycles.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

ADFs are awesome but there escaping behavoir is scary plus getting them would be a nightmare no one aroound here sells them.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> I want one but idk where to get one


 I'm not sure about your area but the Petsmarts around here sell 'em. They usually don't have that many so I guess people wither buy them really quick or they don't get too much stock.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

We have one of the few pet smarts that do not sell them.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Do you have any specialised fish stores? Our PetSmart sells them too, be wary of stores who ship adf's in from warehouses that also sell the larger african frogs.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Laki said:


> Do you have any specialised fish stores? Our PetSmart sells them too, be wary of stores who ship adf's in from warehouses that also sell the larger african frogs.


Does petsmart ship from warehouses with ADFs? I heard that they try hard to keep their frogs free from chystrid fungus so I was thinking of getting mine from there.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

We did they went out of buisness I am pretty sure they did not sell them they were not a good store either.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Petco also sells them and as far as I have seen petco only carries ADF's. That is where I'll get my next one. 

As for escaping they are not as grand an escape artist as you think. So long as the water level is 1 1/2 inches bellow the hood (and if your hood is actually taller from the water) then they can't escape. They can't climb the walls and they prefer the water. The only time Bilbo has escaped me was in the small hospital tank. He got spooked and jumped out of the tank and ran around my room. I finally caught him after he did a full lap telling me he felt damn good. Nearly gave me a heart attack but it confirmed how sick and tired he was on that dinky 1 gallon hospital tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Ours does not sell them a craft store used to sell them in those little containers with lucky bamboo glad they stopped.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I spent to Petco yesterday, I saw a dead frog.  It was being picked on by the fish..


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Only thing that usually dies in tanks at Petco here is guppy and I have never seen a well cared for ADF in real life are they active?


----------

